# Oil Change Warning



## Lugnut10 (Sep 9, 2021)

Does anyone know how to reset the oil change warning light (2017 GTI) " in so many days"? I purchased the VW Care package and am not supposed to change the oil until 10k. Or so I was told by the dealer. The dealer also said the factory programmed the warning to come on early at about 3k by mistake. Current mileage is about 3500. Any advice? Should the break in oil be changed earlier?


----------



## Lugnut10 (Sep 9, 2021)

Tayray-Mk7 said:


> Hold odo and turn ignition to position 2, or press the start stop button with the foot off the brake. That should reset the oil service.


Thanks....I have the SE with push button so I'll give it a try. What's your opinion on the first oil change interval.....10k?


----------



## Laid_gti (Jun 18, 2021)

Nothing came up by mistake. Oil change interval is either 10k miles or one year from build date. Your vehicle might have reached one year from your build date.


----------



## Lugnut10 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks. I want to be by the book, so I'll stick with the 10k.


----------



## Lugnut10 (Sep 9, 2021)

Laid_gti said:


> Nothing came up by mistake. Oil change interval is either 10k miles or one year from build date. Your vehicle might have reached one year from your build date.


Probably the latter since I only have about 3.5k.....the "mistake" sounded fishy, but the dealer did confirm the 10k interval... I was thinking VW was trying to trick me into an early oil change.


----------



## Rubcobos (Sep 12, 2021)

Laid_gti said:


> Nothing came up by mistake. Oil change interval is either 10k miles or one year from build date. Your vehicle might have reached one year from your build date.


but that's crap. Any 2017 with only 3500 miles shouldn't be getting an oil change yet.


----------



## Laid_gti (Jun 18, 2021)

There might be a reason why manufacturers want people to change engine oil once they hit a year mark irrespective of the miles. If you think otherwise, you can very well ignore the recommendation.


----------



## Tboltq (Sep 28, 2021)

To add even more stuff some folks think is whacked I would change it now and then again at 10K. Old school oil change early is something I like to do. No proof it works but it worth it to me.


----------

